# Sir Vape - 150W Sigelei Pre-Order



## Sir Vape (10/1/15)

Hello all

We have been rather quite the last couple weeks working on some new products releases.

We kick off with the 150w Sigelei at an awesome price of *R1450*. Please note that this is a pre-order only and would need to be paid in full to secure your order. We will not be ordering extras on these. Pre-order will close Tues 13th Jan and our order will ship out Wed 14th. Orders will arrive the following week and then be couriered out to you as soon as they are in.





PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
The Sigelei 150w Box Mod features a spring loaded pin. The body of the Sigelei 150W is made out of all aluminum. The back panel has magnets so you can easily replace your batteries. A big power button as well as an up and down button. The chip is made by Yihi.

Specification: 
Variable Wattage Operating Range: 10.0W – 150.0W
Lowest Atomizer Resistance:0.1Ω
Battery Capacity Required: 7.4V – 8.2V
2x 18650 Batteries Required

Size:
103mm x 23mm x 59mm

Features:
Visual Operating System
Variable Wattage
Low Voltage Protection
Low Resistance Protection
High Voltage Warning
Short Circuit Protection
Reverse Polarity Protection
High Temperature Warning
Use Replaceable Battery


Colours available - Black and Silver and comes with a silicone sleeve.

Mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za and ill give you the link to pre-order.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (10/1/15)

We will also offer the 100w Plus version if people are interested. Mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We will also offer the 100w Plus version if people are interested. Mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za



How much does the 100W plus go for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/15)

Riddle said:


> How much does the 100W plus go for?



According to the web site R1,450 but sold out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/1/15)

100w plus is the same price and you can have the option of light gold and black. It comes with the Sigelei sleeve as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/1/15)

Link is up. 

*Sigelei 150w*



Go here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w




*Sigelei 100w Plus*



Go here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/copy-of-pre-order-sigelei-100w-plus


Please note we will be closing pre-order on Tuesday 13th Jan at 9:00am so our order can be shipped on Wednesday.

A big thank you to those that have ordered already. Looking forward to getting these in. Had some awesome reviews so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/1/15)

Pre-order is closed. Big thanks to all that ordered

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

